# Aluminum patio roof "Leaks"



## JTGP (Jul 11, 2011)

In between the seams it leaks. Is there a way to stop the leaks?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you post a picture from the top of the panels?


----------

